# Jug comparisons- sizes & quality just for good milk frothing! ;-)



## drgekko

What's in a jug? As a newbie that makes the occasional cappucino (maybe 1-2 a week!), I'd like to have a dedicated frothing jug. I'm not sure what the minimum size should be - maybe 0.5L? Also I notice some have a central rod type thingy inside - what's that about? I know Motta do lovely looking jugs (please, I'm trying not to use too much innuendo! Lol.) but I don't want to pay a premium for good looks and brand. Anything that does the job of producing good froth will do for me. Also, how useful is a spatula and when is that employed? Haven't seen one used in coffee shops before (I only recently saw it being used during the bar scene near the beginning of Django Unchained for beer!)


----------



## funinacup

Which machine do you use? I find a 0.3ltr best for individual drinks >8oz on machines like the gaggia classic and rancilio silvia. Or if you wanted to do larger drinks or two at once then a 0.6ltr will do the job! Have a look here http://espressoservices.co.uk/espresso_accessories.html


----------



## Callum_T

0.35 or 0.25 motta Europa , top notch jugs - cheapest place is cream supplies


----------



## 4085

Truth is, you can use absolutely anything, once you have the technique. it makes sense to use a small jug for a single. I guess around the 30 to 35 cl size. look at cream supplies website as they are normally pretty good for motta jugs.


----------



## glevum

I found 50cl motta europa was perfect for the Silvia, it struggled with the 75cl. fantastic jugs. no set up complete with out them.


----------



## shrink

rattleware for me.. 12oz milk jug. Its a lovely size for single drinks and i find it easier to use than the motta ones.

I have a large 20oz jug that I use if i need to prepare 8oz latte's for two people.


----------



## mike 100

Rattleware for me as well, but check ebay similar jugs very cheap!


----------



## drgekko

Callum_T said:


> 0.35 or 0.25 motta Europa , top notch jugs - cheapest place is cream supplies


Why are the Motta one's "top notch" compared to other jugs please?



dfk41 said:


> *Truth is, you can use absolutely anything*, once you have the technique. it makes sense to use a small jug for a single. I guess around the 30 to 35 cl size. look at cream supplies website as they are normally pretty good for motta jugs.


Again - why do people insist on Motta jugs then? And pray tell, what is the technique please? (I know about avoiding plunging the entire wand in the milk and also swirling in a circular motion) - what are those central steel rods in some of the jugs???



glevum said:


> I found 50cl motta europa was perfect for the Silvia, it struggled with the 75cl. *fantastic jugs*. no set up complete with out them.


But why???!!!! Because they're double the price of non-Motta one's???



shrink said:


> *rattleware* for me.. 12oz milk jug. Its a lovely size for single drinks and i find it easier to use than the motta ones
> 
> .


Best place to purchase please???


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Providing the jug has a pronounced spout - required for accurate pour flow, any make will do. Having bought a 'cheap and cheerful' jug, I really, really disliked it, so bought a Motta Europa which is really high quality - shiny finish. If you don't fancy Motta, have a look at Andrew James - good quality and cheaper.

The technique for micro-foaming is to have your wand as near to 45 degrees to the milk - insert over the spout. Make sure the tip of the wand is only just under the surface. What you want is a rolling spin - that's what the jugs with central pins are supposed to help achieve. As the milk heats/expands, raise the wand to keep it just below the surface. You're trying to avoid getting too much air in the milk. Takes practice. If you get it right, the foamed milk will not have any big bubbles but lots of really tiny ones and have a shiny velvety texture.

Avoid using a 'one size fits all' jug approach. A 35ml is fine for one latte - filled to the start of the spout. A 50cl is good for two lattes depending on how much milk you like to add to your coffee.


----------



## 4085

Motta jugs are not to everyones taste, but, when you pick one up, you see that they are made of top grade steel. For me, that about says it. I have 7 jugs, all with a different purpose and no 2 by the same manufacturer. It is just a question of feel. I would not buy any on recommendation if it is to be your only jug. When you are out and about, ask or look in coffee shops. Ok, they will be enormous but it gives you an idea. I do not have a Rattleware jug so i cannot comment, but others like them


----------



## The Systemic Kid

drgekko said:


> Best place to purchase please???


Cream Supplies - cheapest prices for all things Motta. Check Amazon for Andrew James.


----------



## garydyke1

I have an Andrew James 600ml and a Rattleware 340ml

Both will produce latte art quite well, although the Rattleware has a bit more control and definition.


----------



## Olliehulla

Another with an Andrew James 60cl. Has a nice weight to it and shape is good IMHO. The "free" one I got with the Silvia as a part of the package, I have come to realise, is poor and now never gets used, too thin, feels wrong. One is enough for now but I may invest in a smaller one at some point.


----------



## drgekko

Thank you all for your valuable comments. As I'll be only making 2 cappucinos at a time occasionally, I think this should be fine and the price is reasonable - please tell me if that's ok before I place an order:

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-milk-foaming-jug-europa-35cl/prod_1804.html?category=


----------



## glevum

that's a very small jug to make 2 cappa's, that will only make 1


----------



## glevum

A Motta 50cl will do i large 12oz cappa' or 2 small 6oz. So that 35cl is really small for 2 cappa's


----------



## garydyke1

Cappuccino = 5/6oz. I usually fill the 600ml about a third of the way.

Trying the same volume in the 340ml = occasional oversplill when steaming


----------



## CoffeeChris

glevum said:


> A Motta 50cl will do i large 12oz cappa' or 2 small 6oz. So that 35cl is really small for 2 cappa's


I Use the 35cl for single drink 6oz.and 50cl for when making two drinks in 6oZ cup. I would struggle to make two cappuccino with the 35cl....Have always found the smaller the jug the easier it is to do latte art though

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drgekko

Cool - I'll look at ordering a 50ml jug then - nice pic!


----------



## 4085

If I am using a 6 ounce cappuccino (Illy) cup, then for two people I use a 34 cl jug. Plenty of room for 4 ounces of milk and stretching.

Classic proportions!


----------



## garydyke1

Could probably just about steam the milk in the 340 but would then need another jug to split pour anyway, so easier to use the 600 and then split between pitchers....all in the name of pesky latte art.

I might start doing some traditional drink of thirds & pouring the monks head - white with the brown ring round the outside....old school style!


----------



## 4085

I do not do all this latter art stuff. it does not affect the taste of the coffee...hats off to those who can though. you can still texture milk quite correctly and forget about the pouring side!


----------



## PIP

Have a motta and a rattleware, but my favourite and most successful is the 6 quid steel jug ikea sell!

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HDAV

The Systemic Kid said:


> Cream Supplies - cheapest prices for all things Motta. Check Amazon for Andrew James.


BLimey when i saw motta at £20+ i thought no way......... now i see they are £8 why wouldn't you? thermometer is also a much better buy from them (wish i knew about cream supplies before......sell some cool stuff definitely added to the favourites list!)


----------

